# Couple of questions: File transfer & Cleanup



## lAresl (Mar 12, 2009)

First of all, I have never owned an apple computer. The only apple device that I have owned and used is one of the older iPods (60gb I think). 

So a friend of mine told me that she has an iMac and that she does not use it anymore. She would like her files, videos, documents and pictures (about 140GB worth), and I can have the iMac. She did mention that it may have a virus or the like because it's been running sluggish. 

I turned the iMac on last night and noticed that the "thinking" mouse circle would pop up and freeze whatever current window is open for a minute or so. I'm sure she has a few running programs and I will check out how to close them out as I believe she only has 1GB of RAM.

I will post the official specs later tonight, but as far as I can remember from glancing last night, the specs are similar to a 2007 20" iMac: 2.0Ghz core2duo, 1GB ram.

Since I'm new to the MAC OS, I will probably just surf on it. I do occasional video rendering but I think my i7 should do those kinds of tasks. 

*Questions:*

What's the best way to get her personal files off? External HDD seems the only logical way as when I checked her User folder info, it was around 140GB.
When I transfer those files into an external HDD, assuming she has the right program/codec for the file she's opening (image, video, or document) it should open fine in Windows correct?
Any suggestions on how to 'clean out' the iMac without doing a fresh wipe? She already has a few programs that would be nice to keep. I know in Windows, when you delete a User/Profile, it asks you if you want the files to be kept or deleted. Will deleting her User/Profile be enough?

Thanks.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Yes an External HDD would probably be the fastest and easiest way to handle this. The external drive should be formatted as FAT32 or ExFAT Filesystem so that it is easily worked with on both Windows and Mac. You can select that choice by formatting the external drive using Disk Utility on the Mac. (WARNING All files on the External Drive will be Erased)

2. Yes you are 100% correct.

3. My suggestion with any computer that is passed to a new owner is to wipe it and reinstall. You never know what is left in there, or has been modified, corrupted etc... You don't want to find out the hard way that the previous owner borked something up... and the hard way is usually when you are working on something important.


----------



## lAresl (Mar 12, 2009)

^ Awesome. 

Although I hate to lose all her installed programs, I.E. Office, and some adobe stuff, I guess it's needed.

Thanks!

Edit:
About how much is this iMac worth today? 

I hate owing other people anything, so I figure that I would buy her a good external HDD - about $100-$150 worth and call it quits?

Edit2:
Any good DIY/links/vids on how to do a reinstall on the osX?
Will there be any needed CD/Serial# and the like?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If she has proper licenses to those programs, she should be able to reinstall them for you. She won't be able to use them on her new computer unless it is a Mac anyway.

I am not really able to speculate on the value. A good place to "Price Check" is to see recent sales on eBay for the same model and specs. That is what I usually do before I sell my equipment.

Reinstalling the OS is pretty easy. You just need the disc that came with the computer or a retail sales disc for the same OS as installed. Giving an exact Step by Step to install sort of requires knowing which version of OS is on it. It is not difficult though. Just pop in the disc and follow the steps. If you can find out what version it is (probably Leopard, Snow Leopard, Lion) then I can set you up with a Tutorial on how to do it.

You will not need a Serial Number. Apple does not use Keys to install their OS. It just makes sure you have a valid Mac that has hardware supported by the Version you are installing.


----------



## lAresl (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks. The worst part is, she's moved places multiple times, out of the country once even... Although I havent asked, I doubt that she still has any of those CD's - including the OS cd. 

I guess I'm stuck with what's on there right now?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Let's start with asking her if she has them, and figuring out what version it is. Newer versions install a "Recovery" partition that will let you handle the reinstall over the internet by downloading the files when connected.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can always take it to an Apple store and have them install the OS that came with the Mac on it. And I'm sure for a fee, they'll install the latest version it'll run. As for the other software, unless she gives you the install CDs and serial numbers to keep, you can legally run them anyway.
I'm 100% sure it has no virus on it. It's just slow to the hard drive being mostly full, and the RAM being so little. Just wiping the hard drive and reinstalling everything fresh will make it seem like a new fast PC again.


----------



## turnell (Aug 26, 2012)

May i also recommend you go on the internet and learn about your new/old computer as this will save you a lot of asking WHY and HOW. Like the above posts.
Clear all and start new. Never mind what she used.
Good Luck.


----------

